# My Angelfish Tanks



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Just setup a new angelfish tank, 
it's better for me take a video on them, 
here it is:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

nice tank! i love the variety! wish my tank was big enough for discus


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Wow*

What an awesome collection of angels 

Very nice set up....


----------

